# what memo method do you use for multi BLD???



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

hey guys, i was just wondering what memo method you use for Multi BLD, because i am thinking of trying it. I would apreciate all related comments. can you please also give a description on how to do it. i would apreciate it


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm going to pretend I didn't see this, you asked two days ago and there's 18 responces...


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 9, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'm going to pretend I didn't see this, you asked two days ago and there's 18 responces...



i asked method, not memo method


----------



## Jude (Sep 9, 2008)

I use visual! But hey, I've only ever tried 2 cubes


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

I use letter pair stories. (But I suck at execution) 
You could try that, PAO, or Roman rooms.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 18, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm going to pretend I didn't see this, you asked two days ago and there's 18 responces...
> ...



my bad i guess, but doncha think this could have been combined with the other?

btw, i heard using stories was the way to go, i've never multi-BLDed more than 2 though :]


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 18, 2008)

its nobodys fault really.


----------



## Faz (Sep 18, 2008)

PAO is the best way to go i think. 

Even though i cant even do bld.


----------



## F.P. (Sep 20, 2008)

Just use the loci technique for multi bld (loci=routes, roman rooms...it's all the same  ).

And PAO is just a variation of the major system which is used with the loci technique in most cases.


----------



## jrmape (Oct 9, 2008)

for me 
syllables memo method
just 5 words in one cube
5words = 1 sentence


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 9, 2008)

jrmape said:


> for me
> syllables memo method
> just 5 words in one cube
> 5words = 1 sentence



How does that method work?


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 10, 2008)

jrmape said:


> for me
> syllables memo method
> just 5 words in one cube
> 5words = 1 sentence



Wow, really?
I want to know that method!
You got to mean a 2x2?
I can't imagine something that efficient for a 3x3. That's crazy. If you tell me that method, forget just solve 1 cube, I can use the same amount of memo I usually use to solve 4!


----------



## Inusagi (Oct 10, 2008)

I agree. That method looks pretty impressive. I want to learn it too!


----------



## tim (Oct 10, 2008)

F.P. said:


> Just use the loci technique for multi bld (loci=routes, roman rooms...it's all the same  ).
> 
> And PAO is just a variation of the major system which is used with the loci technique in most cases.



Exactly . I don't think there's another memo method which leads to better results than an image based method.


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 10, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> jrmape said:
> 
> 
> > for me
> ...




2 items : one syllable, 2 syllables : One word ?
This make a lot of syllables.
Let's see... ( in french  )
5 vowels + "un", "ou", "é", "è", a lot of double vowels = about 40.

So this could work... But that is a lot of work...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 11, 2008)

Simboubou said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > jrmape said:
> ...



I still don't see how 5 words is possible. I see the best of an average of about 9.
words are made for 2 consonants and 1 vowel. 
consonants determine cubie position, and vowel to determine the orientation of both cubies in that word. so that's 2 cubies per word. Or make an image list with 4 cubies per word? That would be crazy.


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2008)

Here's our guy jrmape: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MAPE01

I expected a much faster time with only 5 words 

@fanwuq: Maybe he has really long words?


----------



## joey (Oct 11, 2008)

I dunno if he means all 3x3, or just edges?


----------



## stiwi griffin (Oct 11, 2008)

blah said:


> Here's our guy jrmape: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2008MAPE01
> 
> I expected a much faster time with only 5 words



maybe he is slow at execution


----------



## mazei (Oct 13, 2008)

Well my method is really inefficient. I use my normal BLD method which is just tapping the edges for permutation and orientation and tap corners for the permutation and numbers for corner orientation. I only manage a sub-3:40 average on normal BLD using that memo method. It usually takes me a minute or so to memo.


----------



## F.P. (Oct 13, 2008)

tim said:


> F.P. said:
> 
> 
> > Just use the loci technique for multi bld (loci=routes, roman rooms...it's all the same  ).
> ...



Haha yeah...but I guess if you say this it impresses them way more since you got the WR.


----------



## jrmape (Oct 15, 2008)

in my record, this my first time to join competition
I'm so really pressures especially in crowds I can't reach my averages on that
day sub1:30
And i have no enough energy on that time bec. from works
first i learned bld february 2008 
in Filipino languages,there's a words exact to 5 words in one cube 
3 words in edges
2 words in corners 

Dictionary can help you to improve this
this method measures your vocabulary 
I suggest you compile all words that can you easily remember
on that words, you make sure that there's a parts of speech


----------



## blah (Oct 15, 2008)

I think he means something like letter-quadruplets. If it really is, Chris' letter-pairs just got pwned  But seriously, is it really possible to come up with a list that big? That's 12P4 words for edges (upper bound, of course)! (Someone mind doing the math?)


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 15, 2008)

blah said:


> I think he means something like letter-quadruplets. If it really is, Chris' letter-pairs just got pwned  But seriously, is it really possible to come up with a list that big? That's 12P4 words for edges (upper bound, of course)! (Someone mind doing the math?)



So that means they are 4 syllable words? 
No way would I do that! I'm trying to find a memo method that is efficient, intuitive and easy. I tried word lists and dicided that I don't really work well with them. So now, I'm trying to find another way to do edges. I still haven't found the perfect system. Now that I'm taking AP US History, I'm thinking about doing numbers again so that I can do 4 numbers in 1 date and associate it with some historical event. so 3 events all edges? That's not to bad! But that would mean I have to preorient... and find another way to deal with 11 and 12?

Here is a silly method that works if you are sensitive to pain. 
Assign each of your fingers to a piece and each segment of your finger for a different orientation. This way, you can just pinch the corresponding segment of your finger and memorize which one you pinched in order. 
This works for corners, but for edges, you can expand to the arms or if you have polydactyl. 
(I do not use this method.)


----------



## Simboubou (Oct 16, 2008)

jrmape said:


> in my record, this my first time to join competition
> I'm so really pressures especially in crowds I can't reach my averages on that
> day sub1:30
> And i have no enough energy on that time bec. from works
> ...



I don't see what you mean...

Maybe those 5 words doesn't mean anything. He never said it meant something. Maybe It's is 20 sylables grouped by 4.


----------

